#ubuntu-my 2010-12-06
<salawank> test
<abu> alo
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-09
<benn> dd
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-10
<salawank> dead channel?
<salawank> :D
<salawank> ping alip--
<salawank> ping Alternator ApOgEE__ faizul hyperair lobak LowKey mnajem oyotat qedx-work SuMarDi1 
<Alternator> 24/7 bot
<salawank> hehehe
<LowKey> pong
<salawank> LowKey: wassup
<LowKey> salawank: nothing, just do some work bro..
<salawank> LowKey: yeah, same goes :) 
<Katie-CentOS> Good afternoon everyone!!!
<mnajem> salawank, pong
<salawank> Katie-CentOS: afternoon
<salawank> mnajem: jumaat mana?
<mnajem> dkt2 sini http://maps.google.com/?q=3.134613037109375,101.74593353271484
<salawank> woot android skali..
<mnajem-android> salawank dok mana
<salawank> mnajem: taman melati, depan satay kajang.. hari2 leh makan satay hehe
<mnajem-android> salawank kat platinum ker
<mnajem-android> dkt leha kelfood?
<salawank> mnajem: aha situ
<mnajem-android> oo
<salawank> leha kelfood naik hrga
<mnajem-android> yayA
<mnajem> masa kat tepi jln je dulu pun mmg dah agak mahal sket
<mnajem> skang ni lagi mahal nampaknya
<mnajem> sedap mmg sedap la
<salawank> masa tepi jalan dia zuhud sket.. skrg dh cekik leher dah
<salawank> haha
<mnajem> no komen
<mnajem> tau kan rumah dia katne
<salawank> erm x tau
<salawank> mana?
<mnajem> tak silap kat dlm sket
<mnajem> rumah 2 tingkat
<mnajem> yg ada pagar guard tuh
<mnajem> xsure sgt pun.. dulu duduk sederet situ
<mnajem> n selalu joging kat taman dalam tu
<salawank> aha tau2 area dekat dgn lrt tmn melati eh
<mnajem> ye
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-11
<Katie-CentOS> Good afternoon everyone!!!
<vliam> is my understanding true? MBR is the one that determine where to find the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?? so it is better to have /boot as a separate partition, if i want multiple linux running in a PC with only one harddisk ?
<vliam> hmm.... finally i found a link for my concern, http://rxezlqu.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/separate-boot-partition-vs-dedicated-boot-partition/
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-12
<mnajem> ping
<KatieKitty> pong
<mnajem> x going out
<mnajem> ?
<KatieKitty> nop
<KatieKitty> :)
<pengguna_ubuntu> salam
<pengguna_ubuntu> siapa founder kat cini
<Katie-CentOS> Good afternoon everyone!!!
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-05
<ApOgEE> yo fzlamn 
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> yo ApOgEE 
 * sweemeng is officially one...
<sweemeng> on
<sweemeng> on...
<sweemeng> MINT
<ApOgEE> ahah
 * sweemeng apologize to everyone, for not using ubuntu
<sweemeng> directly
<sweemeng> anymore
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: no need to apologize. the freedom is yours
<sweemeng> i apologize for trolling on ubuntu-my
<sweemeng> haha
<ApOgEE> hahaha... i'm using windows 7. how about that?
<ApOgEE> am i trolling too?
<ApOgEE> ;p
<sweemeng> telling everyone to say i am on mint on purpose
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> nah don't worry
<sweemeng> joke failed
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> \o/
<ApOgEE> |o7
<sweemeng> i am bored here
<sweemeng> what you expecting
<sweemeng> trying to unbored mysel
<ApOgEE> hahaha... feel free to unbored yourself
<_weldan> w/hois sweemeng
<_weldan> oops
<_weldan> no #mint found
<sweemeng> i am not that sweemeng that is always join in meetup
<sweemeng> and talk alot
<_weldan> haha
<sweemeng> people tend to mixed us up together
<ApOgEE> maybe you can get unbored with this http://www.robotshop.com/gorobotics/articles/reviews/more-vacuum-testing-more-robot-destruction
<_weldan> i know
<sweemeng> i am the irc oce
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, no money bro
<ApOgEE> lalala
<ApOgEE> me too
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: planning to scrap some components out of broken boards
<sweemeng> hmm good idea
<ApOgEE> did you know any place to get the broken boards for scrapping?
<ApOgEE> perhaps, we can collect them and keep it at your hackerspace
<ApOgEE> coz my space is limited... lol
<sweemeng> we have some
<ApOgEE_> damn... i got dc
<ApOgEE_> leaving my ghost here
<sweemeng> i see dead ApOgEE_ 
<sweemeng> they are everywhere.....
<ApOgEE_> lol
<ApOgEE> sorry locobot_2 for my curse... should i apologize to a bot?
<sweemeng> haha
<ApOgEE>  -locobot_2(~UbuntuLoc@ubuntu/bot/locobot)- #ubuntu-my: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<ApOgEE> lol lol trololol
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: are you here? or another ghost?
<ApOgEE> ...
<fzlamn> hi all.. 
<ApOgEE> oit
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: apa cer?
<ApOgEE> dah sign ke belum?
<fzlamn> belum lg
<ApOgEE> apa masalah?
<ApOgEE> sorry, aku x masuk fb kat opis...
<ApOgEE> aku nampak kat email je msg ko... x nampak apa pun kat gambar tu
<fzlamn> okay...
<ApOgEE> kasi tampal kat imagebin la
<ApOgEE> cantenna dah siap? hahaha
<fzlamn> nanti sy cuba solve dulu
<fzlamn> tu pun ptg ni buat
<ApOgEE> apa poblem nak sign code of conduct?
<ApOgEE> dah ada gpg key ke belum?
<fzlamn> gpg key ada dh
<fzlamn> dh tu ada email yg nk kena encrypted
<fzlamn> sangkut kat email tu la sekarang nih
<ApOgEE> ooo.. ada file untuk download tak kat email tu?
<fzlamn> x ade la pulak
<fzlamn> kalau kat launchpad tu ada la
<ApOgEE> apa dia punya email tu, aku x ingat dah... boleh tunjuk kat aku?
<ApOgEE> kasi upload kat imagebin.org dia punya screenshot
<fzlamn> okay... nanti sambung.. nk balik dulu =D
<ApOgEE> ooo... ok
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<ApOgEE> hi fairuz dan fzlamn 
<ApOgEE> aku nak balik lak... 
<ApOgEE> hehehe... see u later dude
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Later
<fzlamn> selamat malam 
<fzlamn> mcm mana nk sign coc?
<KatieKitty> ikut je tutorial yg ubuntu letak kat page tu...
<fzlamn> sekarang sangkut kat email yg encrypted tu
<apisznasdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: dah setel ke belum?
<fzlamn> tgh baca link kat atas nih
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: email yg encrypted tu hanya ko je boleh bukak
<ApOgEE> dengan private key ko
<ApOgEE> meh aku ajar ko main2 dengan encryption
<fzlamn> mcm mana cara nk buka mail tu??
<fzlamn> thnaks in advance
<ApOgEE> ko copy encypted content ko tu kat dlm text file pastu save
<ApOgEE> pastu ko bukak terminal, ko taip $ gpg namafail.txt
<ApOgEE> kalo ko punya key ada password, masukkan password
<ApOgEE> pastu ko boleh baca encrypted content dia kata apa
<fzlamn> text file tu text editor ke?
<ApOgEE> apa2 text editor pun boleh
<fzlamn> save kat dokumen boleh?
<ApOgEE> guna gedit, copy paste pastu save
<fzlamn> save dlm format .txt
<fzlamn> buka terminal n taip $ gpg namafail.txt
<fzlamn> kena buat directori x?
<ApOgEE> ko select dari ---BEGIN sampai END PGP MESSAGE--- pastu copy, paste dlm gedit
<fzlamn> done
<ApOgEE> pastu save kat home dir ko
<fzlamn> done
<fzlamn> run kat terminal ek?
<ApOgEE> pastu ko bukak terminal, pi kat home dir, ko taip $ gpg -d nama_fail_tadi.txt
<ApOgEE> kalo ko letak password masa create key, dia akan mintak password
<ApOgEE> pastu dia akan decrypt mesej tu
<fzlamn> sekarang keluar kat terminal enter new file name.
<fzlamn> betul ke akn jd mcm tu?
<ApOgEE> salah
<ApOgEE> jangan lupa '-d' tu
<ApOgEE> decrypt
<fzlamn> mcm mana nk p kat home dir?
<ApOgEE> taip la $ cd
<ApOgEE> aduh...
<ApOgEE> home dir ko tu ialah /home/sparrowhawk
<ApOgEE> atau apa username ko
<ApOgEE> /home/fzlamn ke, apa ke
 * ApOgEE ingatkan dia paham home dir... ceh
<fzlamn> kalau dir ke lain tu tau la buat.. hehehe ke home ni x pernah lg..
<ApOgEE> lol... ko guna apa dir pun boleh
<ApOgEE> aku nak suruh ko masuk terminal dan masuk kat dir yg sama kat mana ko save text file tadi tu
<ApOgEE> tu aje
<fzlamn> miahahaha... Please go here to finish adding the key to your Launchpad account: 
<fzlamn> dh tu ada addrs
<fzlamn> hbs ek?
<ApOgEE> dah tu, guna la address tu utk finish adding key
<ApOgEE> lepas ko pi address tu, finish la
<ApOgEE> meh kita buat latih tubi seterusnya...
<ApOgEE> nak main tak?
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: mesej ni hanya ko je boleh baca... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760495/
<ApOgEE> menggunakan ilmu yg aku ajar tadi...
<fzlamn> sebentar ye...
<fzlamn> thanks sebab membantu
<ApOgEE> dah dapat baca ke belum?
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<fzlamn> dapat baca yang mana?
<ApOgEE> yg aku letak kat pastebin tu
<fzlamn> jap... sy x sign coc lg?
<fzlamn> ala... nape jd mcm ni ek.
<ApOgEE> apa yg berlaku?
<fzlamn> sekarang sy kat page sign coc
<ApOgEE> pastu?
<fzlamn> ada yg nk kena download, dh tu sy download la
<fzlamn> pas tu nk kena run command gpg --clearsign 
<ApOgEE> betul
<ApOgEE> dah buat ke belum?
<fzlamn> bl sy run akan ada 1 lg file kn
<fzlamn> sy x boleh buka file tu
<fzlamn> file yg .txt.asc tu x boleh buka
<ApOgEE> ko kene taip $ gpg --clearsign namafile.txt
<fzlamn> dh, n file tu x blh buka
<ApOgEE> file .txt.asc tu boleh bukak kat gedit
<ApOgEE> apa errornya?
<fzlamn> There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files
<fzlamn> kena install la nih?
<ApOgEE> takyah
<ApOgEE> ko boleh taip $ cat namafail.txt.asc
<ApOgEE> apa yg keluar?
<ApOgEE> patutnya dia ascii format
<fzlamn> keluar coc yg d download td
<ApOgEE> ya betul... itu lah patutnya
<ApOgEE> ia hanyalah text file yg ada pgp digital signature ko kat bawah tu
<fzlamn> copy yg tu ke page sign coc ke?
<ApOgEE> ya, copy semua sekali
<ApOgEE> dari -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE .... sampai END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<ApOgEE> elok bukak dlm gedit
<ApOgEE> senang nak copy paste
<fzlamn> done
<fzlamn> sikalang baru boleh senyum
<ApOgEE> dah siap?
<ApOgEE> bagus...
<fzlamn> yeehaa..
<ApOgEE> alhamdulillah
<fzlamn> nk p tgk latih tubi tu pulak... alhamdulillah
<fzlamn> terima kasih
<ApOgEE> ok, berbalik pada latih tubi tadi... dah boleh baca ke belum... hahahaha
<ApOgEE> sama-sama
<ApOgEE> pgp encryption ni bagus untuk hantar mesej rahsia
<ApOgEE> hanya penerima yg ada private key je boleh baca
<ApOgEE> kalo aku nak curi rahsia ko, aku kene curi ko punya private key... hehehe...
<ApOgEE> sila lah backup ko punya private key dan simpan kat tempat selamat
<fzlamn> hehehehe... x baik keje curik2
<fzlamn> sedang buat latih tubi ni
<ApOgEE> aku nak pi mandi...
<ApOgEE> brb
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-06
<sweemeng> https://wiki.mozilla.org/GamepadAPI
<ApOgEE> morning all
<sweemeng> hi ApOgEE 
<sweemeng> https://wiki.mozilla.org/GamepadAPI
<sweemeng> interesting stuff of the day
<sweemeng> after kepler-22b
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: yes interesting
<sweemeng> in the future we are header, we don't need a desktop!!!!!!
<sweemeng> in the future we are heading, we don't need a desktop environment!!!!!!
<sweemeng> and it will not be emacs
<ApOgEE> what a coincidence... i was looking at creating firefox xpi few hours ago
<ApOgEE> reading thru and getting to know XUL
<ApOgEE> perhaps, there is something I have to do about it... but I haven't got any idea yet...
<sweemeng> these api is for webapp, not plugin
<ApOgEE> indeed, but it relates in sense of browsing experience
<ApOgEE> something in my brain... about getting something more, out of ordinary web experience... but I couldn't pull it out yet
<sweemeng> have other project
<sweemeng> otherwise, i am to write some classic game for this
<ApOgEE> heheh.. is it possible to integrate 3D game on the API?
<ApOgEE> or perhaps, 2D game with 3D experience
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: I feel very happy this morning, since I could download 2GB torrent, completed in less than 2 minutes
<sweemeng> nais
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, webgl
<sweemeng> it is a 3d for use in browser
<sweemeng> via javascript
<ApOgEE> i don't know if it is because of the seeds... or my internet speed
<ApOgEE> but this is awesome
<sweemeng> hard to say mate
<sweemeng> hard to say
<ApOgEE> I don't know if you like this stuff, kinda 'fanboy' stuff... LOL
<ApOgEE> http://www.sysprobs.com//wp-content/uploads/2010/05/MacOSX_Snow_leopard_10.6.2.0_for_VmWare_(2010)-included.5542199.TPB.torrent
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: from an article I just read... Linux: quite a large number of Linux graphics drivers are, sadly, not good enough to work with WebGL.
<sweemeng> and that too
<sweemeng> =.=
 * sweemeng just got a machine running optimus
 * sweemeng wonder
<ApOgEE> ...
<sweemeng> have to drop hacking on cuda 
<sweemeng> for other project
<ApOgEE> what is your current project?
<sweemeng> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/sinar-project
<sweemeng> scraping part of these guys
<ApOgEE> hmm... nice
<ApOgEE> open data... what is actually the output format?
<sweemeng> doesn't matter
<sweemeng> currently we go for json
<ApOgEE> could it be anything I like? json, xml, etc
<sweemeng> json
<ApOgEE> cool...
<ApOgEE> where to submit the data? on my own server?
<sweemeng> and we have to scrape
<sweemeng> kaeru is creating a server
<sweemeng> you can host it yourself first
<ApOgEE> I see... so then, the data can be use by mobile apps and whatnot
<sweemeng> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmN4VC_DvFzBdFdNaDhGRFhVcW1iQWk1N0VzZnVJWEE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, thats the whole idea
<ApOgEE> great!
<sweemeng> this is the place holder of the catalog
<sweemeng> once server up
<sweemeng> i put a full catalog there
<sweemeng> then also host data or what not
<ApOgEE> I'm interested to work on one... looking after some collection of useful data to scrape... heheh
<sweemeng> https://github.com/sinar
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, those are processed one
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, didn't have a data list yet
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: it is legal to republish the scraped data right?
<sweemeng> because it depends apparently kaeru have asked during oscc days
<sweemeng> it is public domain
<ApOgEE> I'm afraid that IC list could be sensitive... 
<ApOgEE> isn't it?
<sweemeng> hmm
<sweemeng> yeah
<sweemeng> personally identifying information is sensitive
<sweemeng> because of privacy
<ApOgEE> then, if we can scrape it even from public domain, and put it on the list... we may have some trouble
<sweemeng> yeah
<sweemeng> but if it is stuff like company information, then the board member information is public
<sweemeng> just saying
<ApOgEE> If it wouldn't cost any legal issue, I'm looking after scraping free mp3 download links... hahahaha...
<sweemeng> =.=
<ApOgEE> list it by genre, country of origin.... perhaps, list of malaysian songs would be priceless...
<sweemeng> yang lanun lanun jangan la
<ApOgEE> and then, KDN will search me and give me some trouble
<sweemeng> we are focus on govt information anyway
<ApOgEE> gov info... hmm... i don't really have any interest in that. and couldn't think about why others are so interested in that. since they are not interested in me either... lol
<sweemeng> the big idea is http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/data-new-york-city.html
<sweemeng> use it for something we can use
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: sometimes we have to be carefull with transparency propaganda...
<sweemeng> then we need comparative data
<sweemeng> we start with one side
<sweemeng> then go another side
<sweemeng> it is non partisan 
<sweemeng> and there is a part to get user to submit it
<ApOgEE> even it is non partisan, i still kept secret of some sensitive raw data on data monitoring i did, because some sensors faulty will cause people panic.... lol
<ApOgEE> they want to know it like making everything transparency... when they knew, they got panic...
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, so be it
<sweemeng> there is stuff that we kept secret
<sweemeng> like i am not going to go out tell how much money i have
<ApOgEE> that's why they said.. 'the truth is bitter'
<sweemeng> but there si stuff from the administration by the big g or even the opposition state need to be transparent
 * sweemeng don't trust anyone
<ApOgEE> yeah, that's okay
 * ApOgEE either
<ApOgEE> ;P
<sweemeng> so put everything out
<sweemeng> see how it goes
<sweemeng> at least we wouldn't hearing stupid stuff quoted by citizen 
<ApOgEE> hmmm... i don't have any idea yet on what kind of data should be interesting in that subject
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, one thing i really really want to do
<sweemeng> http://open311.org/
<sweemeng> non critical issue reporting
<sweemeng> so that everybody can pressure local authority to finally fix the potholes
<sweemeng> haha
<ApOgEE> even thou it looks 'Mars' or 'Zargus' to me at the moment, I can see some good things nearby
<sweemeng> cool
 * sweemeng meanwhile trying to do something
<sweemeng> 3 more week till leaving this office
<sweemeng> haha
<sweemeng> more like 18 working days
<ApOgEE> oh wow... where are you going?
<sweemeng> =.=
<sweemeng> no where
<sweemeng> attempt to be independent while i still can
<sweemeng> i.e single not married
<sweemeng> no kids haha
<ApOgEE> I'm jealous ... X\
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-08
<mypapit> !wtf
<lubotu2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapit> !wtf | SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: please see above
<mypapit> !apt-get| SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-09
<mirza> Merapu btol, http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/malaysia/article/proposed-law-to-regulate-it-industry-provokes-alarm-online
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-06
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<jipang_menjerit> w00t
<fairuz> jipang_menjerit: woot
<jipang_menjerit> ade orang lagi rupenye
<jipang_menjerit> lol
<jipangmenjerit> ls
<jipangmenjerit> eh
<jipangmenjerit> salah taip daa
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.27 seconds from shah`
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-07
<excalibr> helo
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-08
<Spisang> yo guys
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-02
<fairuz> pagi 2
<fairuz> excalibr: 
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-03
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<excalibr> sup?
<fairuz1> excalibr: sup sup
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-04
<hyndra> hi
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-05
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<faizul> hi
<faizul> hujan lebat nampaknya
<fairuz> tu ler'
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-06
<fairuz> yo 
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-01
<excalibr> hai sabun 
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-02
<sabun> excalibr: lunch wei
<sabun> jangan terlebih coding
<excalibr> jom
 * excalibr slaps sabun around with a large trout
 * excalibr slaps sabun around with a large trout
 * excalibr slaps sabun around with a large trout
 * excalibr slaps sabun around with a large trout
<sabun> excalibr: lunch apa tadi bro
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-03
<excalibr> hai ejat fairuz sabun 
<ejat> ello and hi
<fairuz> yo
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-04
<excalibr> RIP sabun
#ubuntu-my 2015-12-05
<alief> ping!!
<excalibr> pong
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-04
<romance> halamak ejat tau. malu
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-05
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechinfo> Fwd from Perak Technology Info: Perak Technology Network:  http://t.me/peraktechnology  http://t.me/malaysiacyberdefence  http://t.me/bigdatamalaysia  http://t.me/pythonmalaysia  http://t.me/blockchainmalaysia  http://t.me/ionicmalaysia  http://t.me/peraktech
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> salam, saya ada satu server ubuntu 14.04 saya apt upgrade untuk upgrade kernel daripada 3.13.0.79 kepada 3.13.0.135 tapi selepas upgrade dan reboot, dia tak masuk ke kernel yang baru. kenapa ya? bukan sepatutnya dia auto masuk ke latest kernel?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @lomotech, Mungkin tak auto config atau auto config tak jalan. Kalau tak silap dalam debian dan ubuntu ada tool nak configure kernel mana default. Kalau tak der tool pun boleh configure kat grub config
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Sharuzzaman, Kalau dulu... bukan edit grub nanti dia akan overwrite ke bila upgrade kernel? Nanti saya check tool apa nak guna. Tq.
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Old school edit grub   tgk menu.1st  tu point ke kernel mana   Tak pasti yang baru kalau huna kernal id atau disk id tu kena google sikit huhu..   Lama tak kotorkan tangan buat sysadmin ni hihi
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Satu reason mungkin pasal tak update grub dan tool yang berkaitan
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> Rasanya benda tu automated. Mungkin tengah2 buat tu ada benda yang meneybabkan dia error dan exit dari tool tu kot. Kot la.
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Mungkin
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-06
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Cuba Pakai live USB repair grub
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @myfenris, DO bang. tak de physical access haha
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai vpc console untuk access
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> virtual console
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> virtual console dengan terminal tu tak sama ke? ssh
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @lomotech, Ooo... DO. Kalau DO ko kena tukar kat control panel
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Sharuzzaman, emm dalam tu tak de yang latest yang dah diupgrade tu. patutnya 3.13.0.135 tapi dalam pilihan tu paling tinggi 3.13.0.79  79 tu version yang sekarang guna.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> erm 5 betul gak kernel DO kena adjust kat drop down menu
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> emm pelik. sebab DO saya yang guna 16.04 tak ada pilihan kernal haha. konfius. yang client punya 14.04 ada.
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> follow guide ni: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-update-a-digitalocean-server-s-kernel
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Sharuzzaman, saya dah tengok malangnya yang latest .135 tapi dalam pilihan tu .90 paling tinggi. guane nak menjawab kat client haha
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> try open ticket ke digital ocean
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Sharuzzaman, aah saya tak terpikir pulak nak create ticket. tq!
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> cuba check DO API kot boleh buat ticket dari command line je
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @lomotech, submit je ticket, sbb dah bayo utk service dorang 😁
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Guys, I am trying to download Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, but when it redirects , it showed this page:
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Any other download links I can try?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Try searching for ubuntu iso mirror
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Ok, tq
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> I am trying to download from ubuntu.tuxuri.com . Hopefully it will download properly
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @danielpoobalan, @apisznasdin tau tak pasal URL ni
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> mmm, nanti check
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> hi kawan-kawan. Saya ingin tanya kenapa saya print gambar dalam ubuntu ia menjadi gelap? Adakah configuration saya salah?
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> apa yang saya print ia jadi gelap
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> saya dah berjaya add printer canon G2000 dalam ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> langkahnya adalah seperti berikut:
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> http://salimmulyana.com/2017/11/cara-instalasi-driver-printer-canon-g2000-di-ubuntu-linux-16-04-64-bit/
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> ini adalah gambar asalh
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> tapi lepas cetak ia jadi ini
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @siawhai, Memang printer warna ke?
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> ya cabnon G2000
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> setting saya ada salah kah?
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> Ini kalau print terus gambar tersebut dari image viewer
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> betulkah setting ini? thanks
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> Bahagian Ink Type: CMY Color apa maksudnya?
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> sana ada pilihan CYMK Color, CMY, Black. Entah perlu pilih mana...
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> Bahagian ini settingnya betul tak? thanks
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> Kalau saya, saya ambik cmyk color.
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @danielpoobalan, boleh cuba semula?
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Saya tgh download ubuntu  dari mirror lain.
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Dah ok ke?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Saya test ok
<UbuntuMY> <izzat1izzuddin> Salam, nak tanya pasal ufw ubuntu. Apa ye common port or srvice yang patut diblock and diallow
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  evince                         3.18.2-1ubuntu4.3    USN-3503-1  evince-common                  3.18.2-1ubuntu4.3    USN-3503-1  libxml2                        2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0 USN-3504-1  linux-firmware                 1.157.14             USN-3505-1  python-libx
<UbuntuMY>                2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0 USN-3504-1
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @izzat1izzuddin, Allow http, https, dns
<UbuntuMY> <izzat1izzuddin> Tq
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Apa kelebihan buat dnscrypt and unbound tu ?
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Lg secure kah linux kita
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell, ade server aku http pun tak allow..hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/292817?utm_campaign=google-calendar&utm_source=brighttalk-embed&utm_medium=calendar
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @izzat1izzuddin, Block semua, open yang perlu je
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @Hafizmoh, Kenapa nak guna dnscrypt?
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Sharuzzaman, dah bukak ticket dan issue settle. dia bagi another link untuk step macam mana nak tukar daripada external kepada internal kernel management. lepas total shutdown dan up, grup punya setting kick in.
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @lomotech, Ok
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> @Sharuzzaman, Katenya lebih selamat dri data kene curi
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @Hafizmoh, macam salah konsep je
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> DNSCrypt  DNSCrypt is a protocol that authenticates communications between a DNS client and a DNS resolver. It prevents DNS spoofing. It uses cryptographic signatures to verify that responses originate from the chosen DNS resolver and haven't been tampered with.
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-07
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @Hafizmoh, Query selamat la orang tak tahu tak nampak ko gi mana..  Kot la pekerja gi mintak kerja ke majikan leh tahu dari dns aje atau gi banking site ke apa org boleh target la esp kalau dalam local network leh buat mitm dsb.   Perlindungan privasi  Nak rahsiakan query je tujuan encrypt bukan nak bagi perlindungan ke atas server pun
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Ohh
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Dan kalau laptop infected susah juga hahaha query ke botnet pun dilindungi
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Ada 😅 pro & kons juga lah..  sebab tools je kan org baik & jahat leh guna
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Tu servis dns mcm 9.9.9.9 secure dns penting nak tapis kalau guna dnscrypt
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @Saliman_Imz, Majikan leh tau pekerja nak apply kerja lain 😂
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Thats Internal Threats for organization
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @HishamMA, Contoh je hehe   Pekerja aset weh, nak cari pelerja baru nak train lagi kos tu..    Kalau ada yg usha keje batu majikan kena prepare pulak utk cari penganti
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai sshshuttle buat poor man vpn over ssh
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> boleh encrypt dns query sekali
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @najmiep, Bole cuba ni, thanks bro
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> no problem
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ada yg berjaya buat vpn untuk ipv6 connection  guna softether atau openvpn tak
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> DNS ni core internet kalau boleh tahu query orang mcm2 boleh buat boleh hijak redirect ke tempat lain.. kalau nak buat jahat atau pedajal tu..   Tapi bersyukurlah masih tamai orang baik jadi kes mcm tu kurang..   😅😬
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> wtf
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @najmiep, Ipv4 je pernah buat.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ipv4 jalan dah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ada beli vps ipv6 only
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> no buat vpn konon
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> susah rupenye
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kih3x
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @najmiep, ko nak buat cam ner?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ipv6 only connection le
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo dual stack ipv4 tu boleh hide.. ipv6 leaked
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> ko nak buat ipv6 vpn?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> unifi kat rumah ada ipv6 ke?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ada. aku test guna digi pun boleh guna ipv6 juga
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> ok
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo access netflix on dual stack ni cth ke Netflix, dia guna ipv6 dulu, so kalo buat VPN tu dia access yg non encapsulated IP tu hee
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tapi mcm mana pun kalo ipv4 only pun kalo ada DNS leak issue sama gak.. takleh access ke Netflix
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> Netflix US
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> ok
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> DNS leak tu macam mana?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> DNS query tu tak encrypted sekali dgn VPN connection sefaham aku
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://www.reddit.com/r/NetflixByProxy/comments/4ru6ax/tips_for_netflix_with_a_vpn_or_smart_dns/
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Can bypass proxy?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://www.dnsleaktest.com/what-is-a-dns-leak.html
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> ok. route semua packet ke VPN tak boleh ke?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> bukan by default VPN akan route semua paket termasuk DNS?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kena check guna wireshark kot.. aku nak komen lelebih pun bukan mahir sangat
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://superuser.com/questions/261039/what-is-the-correct-way-to-plug-dns-leaks-when-running-openvpn
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> yg aku confirm web connection bila aku check guna wireshark encrypted
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @mauisabily, maksud ko? proxy mana nak bypass
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> tmpt keja.. ada proxy.. xsmua web lpas.. web berkaitan je lpas
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> kalau pkai ipv6 lpas tak.. sbb dia pkai ipfire tu filter
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tu pun kalo ada ipv6 connection.. hehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sy Cuba run ovpn kt azure South Korea, buka Netflix bleh view...  tp Bile nak stream kantoi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> hehehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nak tgk IRIS 2
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> :(
<romance> ada yang guna sim webe/unifi sini?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ada, tapi kt phone la
<romance> usage berapa sebulan
<romance> aku rasa macam rugi je guna tak sampai 30gb sebulan.
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Kalau camtu baik angkat digi
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Coverage lagi cun
<romance> ok je webe punya coverage 
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Terpulang lh 😁
<romance> tapi rasanya satu2 carrier yang haramkan vpn
<romance> digi ada bajet lebih bagus ambil i150
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> @romance, Untuk elak bypass quota
<romance> tak ada quota rasanya cuma elak orang tether haram
<romance> tapi banyak lagi cara lain 
<romance> janganlah sampai haramkan vpn, tak ada beza dgn komunis China
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Hahaha.. nk dasat lagi korea utara..
<romance> korea utara pun rasanya byk copy china rusia je
<romance> komunis tiga serangkai
<romance> china conquer economy, russia sebagai military, dan korea utara sebagai tukang cucuk
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Tgk tmpt jg la webe ni, pastikan dlm coverage 4g webe je la dgn phone support LTE band 5
<romance> band 5 tu tak sebagai frekuensi rendah yang lain lah.. full bar tapi slow
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> hmm camne dia block VPN?
<romance> kalau webe rasa laju, tu band 38 rasanya
<romance> dia block terus sampai no service
<romance> akaun kena blok, nak activate balik naik mahkamah 
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> @romance, seriouslah.. 😱
<romance> nampak tak komunisme kat sana
<romance> betul
<romance> tapi setakat 10-20 minit sehari guna vpn diorang tak heran sgt rasanya
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> takpe, kita terminate bertukar ke digi yg unlimited setengah hari..
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> lagi berbaloi dari digi i150
<romance> digi stgh hari?
<romance> guna webe pun sebab tak tentu bila rasa nak guna heavy2 data. 
<romance> youtube sampai bosan da tgk
<romance> ada tak app android yg route trafik certain app je mcm youtube je. xleh setting proxy pula kat official youtube tu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> sapa tau macam mana aku nak boost signal ke dalam rumah aku? webe
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> kt kuantan asik putus2, kejap 4g, kejap hsdpa
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> hdspa pn takpe janji stable utk streaming
<romance> kenapa boleh drop 4g ke 3g
<romance> idle kot
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> aku download pn camtu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> plg panas bila selalu timeout, andftp overwrite, dh tak resume
<romance> ada org try call kot.. kalau takda volte, call guna 3g/2g
<romance> aku pun sama, dah tweak 4g only pun ada masa dia drop 3g
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> beli coverage repeater
<romance> atau tgk fon juga, hardware murah takde kualiti tarik signal lte
<romance> beli je iphone x
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> beli brg2 tarik signal ni make sure ada sticker mcmc
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @applemoisee, berapa RM?
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> @romance, iphone x ada dua version
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> modem qualcomm dan modem intel
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> untuk pasaran malaysia, pakai modem intel..
<romance> mcmc ni kacau arena globalisasi digital
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> modem qualcomm is better
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> @UmarzukiCell, ouh ni sakit..
<romance> jibby dah geng ngan alibaba kot
<romance> beli barang dari china direct pos malaysia, terus pakai
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> ntahlah..
<romance> nak lindungi pengguna pun bukan boleh buat apa, kalau free insurans takpe juga
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:   Package                        Version              USN   -------------------------------------------------------------------   rsync                          3.1.1-3ubuntu1.1     USN-3506-1
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-08
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> salam klu update froUbuntu 16.04 LTS to 17.1 file2 contoh mcm nodejs hilang x ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> esok sape g JDKL ?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> jdkl tu apa
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tak pegi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pegi kolo pilah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> owh ..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> okie sifu
<romance> jdkl tu apa jat
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> Joomla Day KL kot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, yups
<romance> ooo joomla
<ejat> romance: x nak kenalkan diri ker 
<romance> alamak malu la bang
<romance> http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/regions/asia-pacific/alibaba-cloud-begins-operations-in-malaysia/99208.article
<romance> kata dah operasi 30 oktober 2017. tak ada pun option Malaysia kat website dia
<ejat> ade 
<ejat> region 
<ejat> nape nak maluplak 
<ejat> bukan alien kan?
<romance> region mana nak pilih Malaysia tu
<romance> malu lah, memang dari kecik
<UbuntuMY> <grapox> Huh dlm kandang ka 😁
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> * Ubuntu is participating in Google Code-in, a contest to introduce students     from 13 to 17 years old to free software. You can join as a student or as a     mentor:     - https://ubu.one/UcodeIn
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-09
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade sesiapa yang pakai ms office 2013 on ubuntu ?
<UbuntuMY> <tedbundyjr> lopopuuuuuuikjhnnbuuuuuu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Dah ada installer utk ubuntu ke?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> wine kot
<UbuntuMY> haikalrezza was added by: haikalrezza
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-10
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, yups
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tp wine biasa mcm sukar lagi kut .. crossover okay
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Wine baru ok
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Saliman_Imz, aritu try juga pakai wine baru .. mcm x berjaya juga
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> with crossover so far alhamdulillah ..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> cuma powerpoint time slideshow .. ade prob skit kt smartart animation
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kena "untick" Performance Enhanced Graphic utk avoid graphic scrambled waktu slideshow
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> word n excel so far xde problem
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tu yang bertanya .. feedback org lain
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit kde mcm makin lama makin rock la .. hehe ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit now duk pakai plasma & framework staging ppa for bionic
<UbuntuMY> <applemoisee> Semalam saja buang masa try elementary.. Very different lol 😂 i stick to ubuntu again..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> stick jgn x stick
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, tp shortcut key utk byobu tu potong stim skit la
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> hehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> mungkin kena biasakan with tmux la
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> instead of byobu nye shortcut key
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tukar je le yg global keybind tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> duk cari2
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> sebab aku tak pakai byobu, tak kesah sangat
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, bukan dalam settings je ke?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> search shortcut tu
 * ejat newbies la sifu @jipangmenjerit
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> choi newbie
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ko pakai kde lagi lama kot
 * ejat mana de .. hehe 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahahaha
<ejat> now ms office 2013 pun dah ado .. cuma nak kena pakai powerpoint yang kurang smartart .. so dah boleh kurangkan boot to windows
<ejat> ms visio n ms project blom cuba lagi 
<ejat> yg stress skrang nie .. onedrive dah fully encrypted .. so mcm banyak keje nak kena sync files manually 
 * myfenris pokes mypapit
<ejat> erk . dah kembali sunyi sepi 
<ejat> krik krik krik 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku tengah makan jap
<ejat> owh okie
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku tgh korek idung
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @myfenris, Beli crossover? terbaek 👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @najmiep, tak boleh bla 😂😂
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Banyak bijih tu.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @HishamMA, krik krik krik
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> MSO2013 ok dgn wine br. Tp tulisan plak.. xbnyk.. mcm xmenarik.. jenuh download huruf
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> PP plak asyik kejong keras time save..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> owh .. tp crossover nie pandai .. ade je pakej2 yang normal wine x install .. tu buat jadi x smooth running on wine
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> x pernah plak kejong  PP sy
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> bile la MS nak buat native utk linux plak
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Install je winxp dlm vbox
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Bln 4 release party buat kat Mersing ye
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Aku book
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Best tu, apa menu best kt mersing?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Ikan fresh
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @myfenris, kenapa krik³?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, ikan fresh ke anak ikan fresh? 😂
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @HishamMA, x beli .. trial je
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @mauisabily, Copy ajer dr folder fonts dlm windows
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @jipangmenjerit, Dua2 ada
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> 😜
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ok, confirmed
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> 😂
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> 🤪
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @tajulazhar, bereh. kalo buat ahad aku boleh turun satu family
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> island hopping sekali ngee
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> buat hari sabtu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ahad free schedule
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> nampak taj
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @najmiep, Ok gak tu
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Cane nak dpt swag
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Swag ni yg menghappykan student
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> swag kena order  tapi prepare duit GST sekali untuk kastam huhu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Swag x leh request sbb inactive loco
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Ahli komuniti x mahu fight for ubuntu project .. So susah skit la nak fund loco
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ohhh
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Kesian, meh kita start dgn minum2 malam sabtu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Proposal submit ubuntu ... then implementation lain ...
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @myfenris, bole cerita sikit...implement distro lain ke apa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Dan tiada etika berurus niaga ...
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Projek apa tu? Meh buat dgn aku la
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Bosan gak asik vmware je
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Ayuh
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kumpul Dana..  Bleh buat mcm2 aktiviti
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, Jom komuniti :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, Sifu dah familiar dengan VMware Vrealise juga ke?
<UbuntuMY> <Susahsebut> @myfenris, Sebut tentang dana kita masih berhutang dengan penyumbang2 dana projek kita yang lepas - 2011 atau 2012.  Poster ubuntu Awareness. Ramai jugak penyumbang. Hadiah untuk pemenang design poster tiada masalah. Cuma posternya yang kita masih gagal deliver.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> :(
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Marilah kita sama2 lunaskan
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @mauisabily, Pakai reactos la
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @myfenris, Operation management? Boleh la, bukan expert tapi pernah deploy dan maintain
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.vmware.com/my/products/vrealize-suite.html
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: Testing a switch to default Breeze-Dark Plasma theme in Bionic daily isos and default settings  https://kubuntu.org/news/testing-a-switch-to-breeze-dark-plasma-theme-by-default/  Today’s daily ISO for Bionic Beaver 18.04 sees an experimental switch to the Breeze-Dark Plasma theme by default. Users running 18.04 development version who have not deliberately opted to use Breeze/Breeze-Light in their systemsettings
<UbuntuMY> will also see the change after upgrading packages. Users can easily revert back to the Breeze/Breeze-Light...
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @Sharuzzaman, haritu pakai, .net crash 😂
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @myfenris, Vrealize suite ni bundle vsphere dgn operations management
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Boleh panggil nazri vmware utk present ke client
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Vmware ada staff msia
#ubuntu-my 2018-12-04
<ApOgEE> status ni tanak tukar ke 18.10 ke?
<ApOgEE> eh topic
#ubuntu-my 2019-12-05
<ApOgEE> hola
